# Galaxy S4 ROM?



## hat (Dec 15, 2016)

So, after years of piddling around with less than stellar smartphones, after destroying my Nexus 4 (RIP), I got me a Galaxy S4 with a free phone plan. Only problem is there's a crapton of... crap pre-installed. I'd like to try out a custom ROM. I don't need advanced features or overclocking or anything like that, I just want a slimmer ROM without pages of junk apps clogging up the phone and draining battery life. "Under the hood" tweaks/improvements are fine, just saying I don't need overclocking or fancy features to get by. 

If it matters, I go through Freedompop now (which, in turn, goes through Sprint).


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 15, 2016)

Xda forum is your best bet for custom roms. There are tons in there. You can even just root your s4 and just removed all bloatware


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 15, 2016)

i use Resurrection Remix on my s5.  http://www.resurrectionremix.com/


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 15, 2016)

Just lept from a Motorola Droid Razr Maxx HD to a Galaxy S7.  I'm pissed off about the ads on the phone screen myself ... never came across that before.  Subscribed.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Dec 15, 2016)

Also if u get root access u can remove all those apps.Xda forums is your best source of info in your case


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2016)

I got root access already, but instead of uninstalling or removing those apps one by one, I'd rather just wipe it all away with a better ROM all at once.


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2016)

Any recommendations? Just want something light and fast...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2016)

This isn't an ATT or verizon version is it?


----------



## Frick (Dec 25, 2016)

hat said:


> I got root access already, but instead of uninstalling or removing those apps one by one, I'd rather just wipe it all away with a better ROM all at once.



There aren't many apps to remove. And I'd rather do that than go to xda-devs and find out among the poorly written posts what is useful and not. I'm not a fan of that site tbh.


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 25, 2016)

Assuming you have the non-carrier locked one (dunno if i9500, i9505, i9505G ,i9506) I'd try AICP or AOSP with OMS/Substratum. I had to try out a couple of ROMs before I settled on my current one, you'll probably do the same.


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> This isn't an ATT or verizon version is it?





IceScreamer said:


> Assuming you have the non-carrier locked one (dunno if i9500, i9505, i9505G ,i9506) I'd try AICP or AOSP with OMS/Substratum. I had to try out a couple of ROMs before I settled on my current one, you'll probably do the same.



Sprint version.



Frick said:


> There aren't many apps to remove. And I'd rather do that than go to xda-devs and find out among the poorly written posts what is useful and not. I'm not a fan of that site tbh.



Quite a bit of junk on mine, actually


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 25, 2016)

hat said:


> Sprint version.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of junk on mine, actually


Hmm, for Sprint only one viable looks to be Resurrection Remix, any of the versions not sure which one is the most stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2016)

hat said:


> Sprint version.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of junk on mine, actually



Xda, highonandroid.com, galaxys4root.com, etc.


----------

